# Citrucel - How Should I Start?



## IvyWinter (Jun 1, 2013)

So, I'm going to my Dr next Friday (forever away) but in the mean time, thought maybe a soluable fiber would help bulk things up and make my movements more regular (my D is usually a 6 on the bristol scale at it's worst, but once in a while i do get a fairly normal stool, just not regularly enough). I decided to go with Citrucel because I've read people dealing with far less excess gas than Metamucil, and over all better results for IBS-D. Im not sure how i should start, though. Generally, it says 2 capsules a couple times a day, so I took one for now (it's 500mg). Should i stick with 1 or 2 a full day for a bit and see how it goes? Will it matter if i take this with Phillip's Colon Health Probiotic?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Shouldn't matter with the probiotics but you may want to take at different times of the day.

I'd do the 1 capsule 1 X a day for 4-7 days and see how it goes, if that is OK and not benefiting you then go up to 1 capsule 2X a day for 4-7 days Then add a second capsule one of the two times a day, etc until you get an amount that helps and isn't more bothersome. Best to start low and build up slow.


----------



## IvyWinter (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks! I'll give that plan a try.


----------



## psychgirl823 (Jun 3, 2013)

I found that the citrucel gave me stomach cramps. I only took 1 caplet 2 days in a row. Is that normal? If I try it again do you think my stomach would get used to it? Any suggestions would help. Thanks. Also IvyWinter if you could let me know how it works for you I would really appreciate it. I know things are subjective with people and IBS, but any advice I would find useful.


----------



## IvyWinter (Jun 1, 2013)

Woke up this morning with my usual gas pains and feeling of being backed up, but i only took one yesterday, so i dont think that quite counts lol i did go a bit and so far my stool was fairly compact and normal (aside from a little undigested food in it, which has been a common problem for me) but i still feel like it was incomplete...so im sort of hanging around right now before i go to work to make sure my body doesn't need to try again before I commute. I think with things like this you do have to try to get through it for a week or so, unless of course it was giving you TOO much pain, then i understand quitting early. I will keep you updated in the coming days if anything changes for the better, or worse!

edit: welp, i did go again, and it was much looser, as usual :-/ we'll see where im at in a few days.


----------



## psychgirl823 (Jun 3, 2013)

I talked to my GI this morning on the phone and he recommends that I take a powder form of fiber. I am going to get some this afternoon and start it tomorrow probably. Definitely let me know how things are going for you. If you would rather send me a private message that is fine too. Hope you feel better.


----------



## Ham120 (Jul 7, 2013)

Most fiber supplements consist of non-digestible carbohydrates, i.e. fiber. The only ingredient of Equate Fiber Powder, is dextrin, for example. Some of that dextrin can be digested and absorbed as calories in each dose (15 calories) but the rest passes through GI tract as undigestible fiber. I do not know if Dextrin is a high or low FODMAP at the doses I use.

You can read the label of Citrucel to determine what carbohydrate is used for the fiber and also if any sugars or artificial sweeteners are used and then investigate if they are high or low FODMAPs. A fiber supplement with a high FODMAP content might create the perfect environment for the fermenting bacteria by delivering to the lower gut the undigested fiber/carbohydrates that would serve as a feast for fermenting bacteria that torment the lower gut.

I do not what fiber/carbohydrates are in other fiber supplements.

Because I tolerate Equate so well, I think dextrin might be a low FODMAP.

Using Equate saves me more than a hundred dollars a year, compared to other brands and I must watch the pennies.

It gets curiouser and curiouser!


----------

